# Keeping the girls entertained.



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Now that we've brought our girls home and they've started laying, what else should I do for them? Ha! Aside from the basics, do I need to keep them busy? We have four laying hens housed in a 4X4 coop with an attached 7x4 completely enclosed run. I don't yet have a safe place for them to free range so until I do, is there anything I should do to keep the girls happy?


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm really new to all this, but I've been tying bunches I greens to the run walls, I bought a treat ball, lame I know, I was suckered in. But, I fill it with meal worms and they kick it around and get the treats out. Mostly they play in our yard but I'm trying to think of coop and run things. You look like you've got great height in your run, maybe some large branches or them to perch on? I'm sure they'll be very happy.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

At MY age....
I have _QUIT_ TRYING TO KEEP THE GIRLS "_entertained_" *!
( They are always MORE interested in the YOUNGER, inexperienced, Roosters ! )
......*anyway...the JAYCEES....told me that I was an "Exhausted Rooster" thirty years ago !!!
*Ha-Ha !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would just let them be chickens, they dont need entertainment. They will give themselves dirt baths, soak up the sun, scratch in the dirt, pick at some grass, maybe spar off with each other, and do it all over again.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

Suspend a cabbage and let them play with that.


----------

